# agressive barking



## gavin08 (Oct 22, 2013)

Help! I have a nine month old, intact male that has recently started barking at anyone that comes near our yard (neighbors, frineds, family) regardless if he knows them or not. He is also barking at people he has known since we brougth him home (my daughter and 3 yr old grandson). How do I stop this behavior?


----------

